# Shoe Dazzle by Kim Kardashian



## Sunshine80 (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't seen any threads about Kim Kardashian's online shoe venture (Shoe Dazzle) so I decided to open a thread.
I was curious so I signed up in April and here are the selections I've gotten so far
Have any of you signed up as well?
I gotta say that I don't really like most of the shoes but I do love some of them

Here's the only one I've ordered so far and I love it

Name: Elexis






















Now my Faves

Joya






Cesaria (which means C-section in spanish...LOL)






Simone






Lilith 






Paloma (My most favorite of them all)






These are the other choices my sister and I have gotten.

Darla






Esperanza






Gemma






Sonya






Abby






Ela






Erza






Fantasia






Fiona






Isla






Leibe






Leilani






Liza






Nicolette






Olivia






Penny






Belladon (the ugliest for me)


----------



## Karren (Aug 4, 2009)

The pair you got are sweet... And I could learn to love a few of those! Lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 4, 2009)

I already made a thread about this. Let me find it.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...zle-94156.html


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I already made a thread about this. Let me find it.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...zle-94156.html

oops sorry I did a search and it didn't come up at all


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 4, 2009)

I signed up for this 3 months ago and have yet to get any shoes that I like. I'm about to give up on it lol


----------

